# Unable to transfer over PMs



## Drew

As was discussed in this thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f27/pm-inbox-after-the-move-51648/

There were some problems getting all the PMs transferred over with many users reporting only sent messages being transferred. After a few import attempts, I've been unable to get them to transfer over properly.

I apologize for this inconvenience.

Drew


----------



## millenniumman75

:hug - you tried....you did what you could :yes.


----------



## Sunshine009




----------

